# Is anyone a member of the Vogue Forum



## Tracey82 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am so annoyed I have joined Vogue twice now and none of my posts ever appear.  I have contacted the adminstrator ten times or more but never get a response.  There is a few items I desperately want in the for sale section but i cannot pm the person as it won't allow me.  Can anyone help me figure out what is wrong or contact the seller on my behalf - will give you my email address, thanks


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 6, 2009)

you have to make at least 5 post to be able to 'clear' the limitations...

i'm also a member there...


----------



## *lolly (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Tracey, I'm a Vogue Australia regular (I use Vogue more then Specktra!) and I had the same problem as you when I first started off. Basically your post will eventually show - all new "vougettes" are moderated for the first few days, which means your posts will be checked if they are appropriate before being published. So as long as you keep posting on the forums for a good few days(even if they may not show up straight away) the moderators/administrators will eventually no longer need to check your posts. I think it was about 4-5 days from my experience before my posts automatically came up. HTH!

P.S I've emailed the administrators before as well and they NEVER reply.


----------



## darkorchid (Mar 6, 2009)

Honestly I don't think that is true. I have been posting and I joined...oh last year sometime and posts still never show up. So I just gave up and I only lurk now and read about the sales. I don't think its a very effective or efficient way to run a forum :S


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_Honestly I don't think that is true. I have been posting and I joined...oh last year sometime and posts still never show up. So I just gave up and I only lurk now and read about the sales. I don't think its a very effective or efficient way to run a forum :S_

 
Thats exactly what happened to me! It's too much of a freaking hassle I would have made like 30 posts!


----------



## Tracey82 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies but I am sure I would have posted enough and have been joined up for months now.  I am really disappointed in Vogue for not helping to rectify this issue.  If anyone knows member I heart makeup please let her know I would love to contact her re items for sale.  Not sure what else I can do.


----------



## myystiqueen (Mar 6, 2009)

ohh.. i know IHM.. i can contact here if you want...


----------



## DaisyPie (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_Honestly I don't think that is true. I have been posting and I joined...oh last year sometime and posts still never show up. So I just gave up and I only lurk now and read about the sales. I don't think its a very effective or efficient way to run a forum :S_

 
Me too - it's so frustrating. I'd love to reply to some of the for sale threads but there's no point. I'm a lurker too


----------



## Tracey82 (Mar 6, 2009)

myystiqueen i have pm'd you - thanks so much


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm a member there too but I stopped posting there... the mods never reply to anything you ask and I had trouble with the posting there too - and I made plenty of posts. I dont think I even remember my password anymore....LOLOL!!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tracey82* 

 
_Thanks everyone for the replies but I am sure I would have posted enough and have been joined up for months now. I am really disappointed in Vogue for not helping to rectify this issue. *If anyone knows member I heart makeup please let her know I would love to contact her re items for sale.* Not sure what else I can do._

 
She is on MUA as well as here - you can grab her there or here if you need to


----------



## anita22 (Mar 7, 2009)

Another Voguette here. It took me about 6-8 months before my posts showed up... I'm not sure why it takes so long, but it's really frustrating.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Mar 7, 2009)

I have that problem too!

I've been registered for a freaking 1-2 years and my posts STILL haven't shown up!! All I do is lurk now... it is soo soo annoying =\ I can understand the need to monitor the posts, but honestly, if you intend to do that before letting people become a part of your community, please DO IT!


----------



## pinkvanilla (Mar 8, 2009)

I joined in 2005, so I think back then it was only taking about 2 weeks, if that, for posts to show up! I can't believe it is taking so long these days!


----------



## panda0410 (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_I have that problem too!

I've been registered for a freaking 1-2 years and my posts STILL haven't shown up!! All I do is lurk now... it is soo soo annoying =\ I can understand the need to monitor the posts, but honestly, if you intend to do that before letting people become a part of your community, please DO IT!_

 
2 years is utterly ridiculous... there is NO reason to need to be "moderated" for that long... the moderators are either really lousy or really lazy


----------



## miss_bailey (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkvanilla* 

 
_I joined in 2005, so I think back then it was only taking about 2 weeks, if that, for posts to show up! I can't believe it is taking so long these days!_

 
2 weeks is still really long! It's a forum for crying out loud, they should just let you in and if you stuff up your gone. easy.


----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_2 years is utterly ridiculous... there is NO reason to need to be "moderated" for that long... *the moderators are either really lousy or really lazy *



_

 

or both!!


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_Honestly I don't think that is true. I have been posting and I joined...oh last year sometime and posts still never show up. So I just gave up and I only lurk now and read about the sales. I don't think its a very effective or efficient way to run a forum :S_

 
exact same situation here! i gave up also


----------



## Tracey82 (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone for replying - yep they are super slack and have to admit I am just a lurker now as there is no point even posting cause it never ever shows up.  Shame on you Vogue Moderators.


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Mar 9, 2009)

I joined in 2005 and didnt have any issues. Im glad im not signing up now, seems like alot of hassle :S


----------



## HotPinkHeels (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X_cinderella_X* 

 
_I joined in 2005 and didnt have any issues. Im glad im not signing up now, seems like alot of hassle :S_

 
Same here!! 

I'm hotpinkheels on Vogue as well..I know, highly creative LOL


----------



## scarlettgloss (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X_cinderella_X* 

 
_I joined in 2005 and didnt have any issues. Im glad im not signing up now, seems like alot of hassle :S_

 
Same. Not that I post much over there. The ads bother me.


----------



## SnappySarzie (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm a lurker on Vogue too - signed up in the early 2000's and then they deleted my profile - not sure why, never posted anything offensive - and now I can't seem to get any of my posts under my new sign on to post. So I just lurk.


----------



## shooz (Mar 28, 2009)

Same here! I joined well over 12 months ago and was posting away but only about 2 ever appeared.

I was SOOO frustrated I now just lurk like some kind of vogue forum stalker! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I read the guidelines 1,000 times and I wasn't doing anything wrong. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I emailed the administrators a million times and never got a response.

In the end it just pinged me off that much that now I don't even want to join


----------



## shooz (Mar 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tracey82* 

 
_Thanks everyone for replying - yep they are super slack and have to admit I am just a lurker now as there is no point even posting cause it never ever shows up.  Shame on you Vogue Moderators._

 
Yep. The way I think about it now is I don't even want to be part of their forum. Why do they make it so difficult?? Do they not want any new members? If it's going to take 2 years to get off the moderated list then they need to tell people that straight up. If I had've know I wouldn't have wasted my time trying.


----------



## girlie_girl (Apr 3, 2009)

i'm on vogue! i use it more than specktra... but my user name over there is miss_audrey


----------



## ElleBerry (Jun 16, 2009)

I'm so glad I found this thread! I thought I have signed up twice to the Vogue Forums, posted 10+ totally simple, perfect (in line with t&c) posts each time, and months later my posts STILL are not working. I thought I was doing something wrong... still, it's SOOOO frustrating.

I have also wanted to ask questions and buy items but cannot post or PM. So like you girls I am a vogue "lurker" for foreseeable future!!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Jun 16, 2009)

I joined over there using my hotmail email and I waited a YEAR and no posts. No replies from moderators, nothing.

Then I rejoined using my work email and a couple of weeks later it worked. So all the people still waiting, my advice is to try a different email address, not hotmail, gmail etc.

Still I don't go there much, I like it over here much better


----------



## MrsMay (Jun 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xLongLashesx* 

 
_Still I don't go there much, I like it over here much better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





and we're happy to have you gals!


----------



## InTheFade (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SnappySarzie* 

 
_I'm a lurker on Vogue too - signed up in the early 2000's and then they deleted my profile - not sure why, never posted anything offensive - and now I can't seem to get any of my posts under my new sign on to post. So I just lurk._

 
That happened to me too.. I was a member for ages.. posted now and then.. I didn't log in for a while and I could no longer post!

I re-registered but none of my posts came up. I emailed the admins and a few weeks later got a reply saying that they moderated all new members.

I kept trying to post but they never came up. 

I agree with everyone here, it's a frustrating way to run a forum


----------



## Pinupsundae (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I joined two or three days ago (I know that's a drop in the ocean compared to how long you girls have waited) and still haven't seen any of my posts come up. I cannot believe they run the forums like that...Super frustrating and ridiculous if you ask me because I'm looking for something quick and satisfying. I'm a part of plenty of forums and none feel it's necessary to have you on probation for so long, or really at all. Way to shut out new members! Will just be sticking to Specktra from now on.


----------



## frusciante (Aug 1, 2009)

I was a member 2/3 years ago, but they deleted my account. I've tried to sign up again (all I want access is to reply to the for sale threads), but they won't approve me! Do you know if you have to continuously attempt to post whilst waiting for them to approve you, or can you just make say, 10 'voguey' posts, and then wait until they approve you (be it weeks/months later?)


----------



## xLongLashesx (Aug 1, 2009)

I didn't continuously reply whilst waiting.. I just gave up until one day out of the blue a voguette PM'd me!

Like I said in an earlier post don't use a hotmail address though, use something that seems more legitimate.


----------



## blackbird (Aug 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pinupsundae* 

 
_Well I joined two or three days ago (I know that's a drop in the ocean compared to how long you girls have waited) and still haven't seen any of my posts come up. I cannot believe they run the forums like that...Super frustrating and ridiculous if you ask me because I'm looking for something quick and satisfying. I'm a part of plenty of forums and none feel it's necessary to have you on probation for so long, or really at all. Way to shut out new members! Will just be sticking to Specktra from now on._

 
I hear you, I joined Vogue about 2 months ago and still my posts aren't appearing. It's so frustrating. My posts were relative to the threads and they still aren't appearing. I PM'd the vogue police and no reply. So I gave up!


----------



## ambodidi (Sep 8, 2009)

My posts took 4 months to appear, and I never got an answer from VFP. For some time I thought I just wasn't cool enough.


----------



## sweetbabyblue (Sep 12, 2009)

Took months for me too, I nearly gave up and that was two? years ago.
But since then I've posted heaps to make up for it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love seeing Specktra vogue girls! Just because I'm not on Specktra that often


----------



## friedargh (Sep 26, 2009)

Hey I'm new to Specktra, but I've been on vogue forums for at least 3 years as 'frieda' and use it religiously. I seem to hazily remember that when I first joined I had to use a 'proper' email (e.g. not hotmail). I've never had to try to contact an admin or moderator though so I don't think I could input on that.

Good luck and I hope it all gets sorted out!


----------



## astarael7 (Oct 29, 2009)

I signed up about two months ago and only 2 of my 20 or so posts have appeared 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There's a member who's selling some MAC brushes uber cheap...does anyone know if "love thief" is on specktra as well??  And do these look genuine?
MAC makeup brushes - Vogue Forums

Thanks!


----------



## xsavagex (Oct 29, 2009)

I think it's about the quality of what you write aswell. I found that when i got banned with this username, i joined up with a different one and got accepted in like 3 days by posting really wanky things in fashion threads and stuff. then i got accepted and now i hardly post hehe


----------



## baby_g (Oct 29, 2009)

i've been a member on vogue forums since 2005 and got 1000+ posts, also been a member on Specktra since 2005 but only have 35 posts! 
I more just read advice and find out about new products on Specktra, but maybe i'll post more now I know a bit more about makeup and am actually starting a collection!

it's a little strange that all u ladies can't seem to get your posts appear, lately there have been so many spammers on vogue, how come they haven't been pulled up?! sometimes their advertising threads will be up for days and the vogue moderators still haven't closed and deleted them.
How the hell do they get through the monitoring system? Hmmm.... seems the moderators are being a bit slack.

But as xLongLashesx said, use a more legitimate e-mail address and also just make sure your first couple of posts are helpful and friendly ones, not seeming like u are there just to advertise or harrass people, and theoretically they should let u through.

*astarael7* member love thief has been a member since 2006, but had a three year break between posting anything, don't know if that means anything but if the brushes do turn out to be fake / dont turn up, the vogue girls are pretty good at tracking down people who rip off other girls on the forum. I've seen it done before! as with any internet transaction, just be careful and do your research.

xx


----------



## astarael7 (Oct 29, 2009)

thanks for that baby_g.

i think i'm not going to worry about it, it does seem a bit "too good to be true", i'd rahter fork out a few more $$ and know i'm getting the real thing.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah those brushes 'look' okay, but I'd be questioning why she's selling them for only $100. screams fake to me!


----------



## simplyenchantin (Oct 29, 2009)

Those brushes look fine - I don't think EVERYONE is out there to rip people off.. she's stated that she bought them at her local MAC counter. Maybe she can afford to sell them that cheap


----------



## astarael7 (Oct 29, 2009)

i got my friend who's a member to message her for me, but she never messaged back so she must have sold them.....i guess i'll never know lol


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 2, 2010)

i was a member of vogue before joining specktra, however i think after their removal of the for sale and wanted threads, IMO vogue activity has seriously died


----------



## eleana (Mar 19, 2011)

Here is my first post!!! After I googled 'can't post on Vogue Forum', this thread bumped up. I'm so happy I can post here!!

  	I joint Vogue in 2009, but I didn't post anything until Feb this year. Then I continued post several posts. But none of them showed up.

  	I thought it's my problem at first until I saw this thead. Oh well!! Vogue forum!!


----------

